# Pit mix pups in Washington need homes!



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a friend trying to find homes for his 2 female pit bull mix pups. They are brindle, one is a blonde brindle the other is a dark brown brindle. 9 weeks old. 3/4 pit 1/4 lab, total sweethearts. He is asking $50, they have had their first set of shots. He rescued them when they were 5 weeks old. The "breeder" tried to wean them then and the whole litter had Parvo. These two females were the only ones to survive. They are totally healthy now and need loving homes! He never planned on keeping them, just wanted to get them into better care then they were getting 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1186210&l=7c3e0acddb&id=1584660007


----------

